# "Cured" From DP



## Dpisablessing (Aug 8, 2015)

Posted a while ago in 2015 and explained how I cured myself from DP ... I want to elaborate more on this topic and hopefully help people out there who struggle with this ...

DP doesn't mean you're crazy or mental ... It's a defense mechanism that your brain created due to some type of trauma ... Mine happen to come from smoking weed and having a bad trip just like many of you guys ... I thought I was crazy went through the worst of the worst all without ever telling anyone around me . I went through 8th grade up until now with DP and I'm 20 years old... Now this might come as a shock to some of you and it might not be something you want to hear , but I feel as though I've been 99% cured for about 3-4 years , there's still 1% of me that feeds the DP by noticing that it's still present. Distraction is the key to beating this thing , people say ignore it all day and don't really explain how , you have to shut off your inner monologue , I bet everyone reading this talks to themselves 24/7 and narrates life as it passes , shut it OFF !!! Look at things without telling yourself what you're looking at , SMELL without breaking down the origin of smelling , definition and pronunciation ... Just live , you used to do that before you got DP .. Remember ? , you have to reconnect with yourself , you have to explore your past & reminisce on your child hood. Most important step to recovery is understanding that you have Anxiety (Constant worry , overthinking , panic , paranoia) you have to get rid of your anxiety and not be afraid ... I got DP from smoking weed , I recently got the strength to try something crazy , smoking weed again while DP'd , I've smoked while DP'd before but never really tried to get stoned , this time I went all out and wanted to get back to the point of panic , years later , older and wiser I wanted to face DP once and for all , it was the hardest thing I've ever done , trying not to panic , thinking that I was about to deal with this all over again for another 6 years the worst high you could imagine , I was pacing back and forth and thinking the worst , but I slowly remembered the feeling , I remembered when it first happened to me and this time I fought it , I read the bible , I meditated , I listened to music I enjoyed this feeling and embraced it .... The high just went away and I really feel reconnected , although there's that 1% of me that still remembers DP and know that it's still in my brain and can be activated whenever is all that remains , but I know that if you become mentally strong then there's no battle you can't win , I'm not saying smoke weed by any means it just worked for me ... DP will come back with stress , anxiety and fear , but if you no longer fear something it can't hurt you... I pray you all find yourselves and beat this , God bless .....


----------

